# Sonus Drying Towels



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi there

Any idea when these will be back in stock?

Thanks

Dipesh


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi there

We're not expecting any for quite a while. We have plenty of others though !

Mr Marine


----------



## Odd (Nov 1, 2007)

.....


----------

